# Angelfish worms and the planted tank



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey gang...

Was watching my angels the other day, I think they have some type of worm... after feeding it looks like a section of their colon hangs out of their vent while expelling fecal matter. I'm fairly certain this is some type of internal parasite and want to treat for it... its maybe Camallanus sp??

It seems like Flubendazol is what I want but I'm wondering how tank safe this stuff is, especially since this is my show tank? Would a medicated food (if it exists) work or do I need to setup a quarantine for these guys and keep the treatment away from the plants?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a link to a tried and true method. It's perfectly safe for your fish (as long as they're not too far gone) and planted tanks too. 

http://aquaden.com/phpBB2/articles2.php?type=dewormrecipe


----------

